# Help! My dog smells up the house terribly with his gas



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

:help: IT IS TERRIBLE!  My dh calls him sewer butt lol. Do I change his food? He (he's a majestic tree hound) eats 4Health just like our rat terrier does but she doesn't stink!!

Please tell me we don't have to have him smelling like this for the next 10 years? 

What can we do?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

First thing to try, and it often works, is to put him on some live culture yogurt.

You need to repopulate his proper gut flora.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Activated charcoal pills may help. I have heard that hookworms can cause gas in dogs. You might want to check with the vet.


----------



## WhiteStar Acres (Oct 11, 2012)

I started feeding my dogs 4health and 2 turned into fart machines, the other didn't.
Must just not agree with some dogs I guess.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

There is also a product called CurTail that is like Beano for dogs.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If the yogurt doesn't work, switch dog foods and try one of the grain-free ones.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd do a thorough worming as the first step, sometimes a worm load will cause gas. I agree with repopulating his gut flora, then, if that doesn't work, try another food. Fortunately most doggie gas problems can be solved.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My friend's Boston is also a fart machine on 4Health. Get Taste of the Wild. It is a 5 star (6 star) food and is the cheapest of the premium foods. TSC sells it.


----------



## WhiteStar Acres (Oct 11, 2012)

If you look up 4health and blue diamond blue buffalo and I think also taste of the wild, the same manufacturer makes it.

I think the reason for the gas is the dogs have been fed wheat corn and soy based garbage food all their lives, their system is just getting used to the barley and millet in 4 health they've never had before. (4health has no corn, soy or wheat) The beet pulp could also be part of it.

But I think after a few months the gas will go away. The one dog here has stopped being a fart machine, I suspect the other one will stop in time too.

Removing a lifetime of wheat and corn from a diet like that will mess with anyone's digestion, plus there is higher quality meat in 4heath, not floor scrapings and byproduct waste.

I had a couple of kibbles, it's actually not bad for dog food.
LOL


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We had a dog that did that, changed his food and that took care of it. > Marc


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

He was wormed at the vet and we have had him since he was 8ish weeks? He's a little over 4 months and has been on 4health since we got him.

We were feeding taste of the wild to our rat terrier but she was eating his food lol. We can't really afford to feed him TOTW right now because he eats alot and we have 10 people in our family to feed. Is there another food that is equal or lower cost than the 4health that would be good to try if the yogurt doesn't work? 

Thank you all!


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

Merrick Whole Earth Farms and Fromm Gold are pretty decent in price. I don't think Tractor Supply sells the Whole Earth Farms, but you could ask. I know ours sells Merrick Cowboy Cookout and Grandma's Pot Pie which are pretty good also. If you have a Costco nearby you could get the Kirkland dog food or Nature's Domain grain free, both of which are made by the same manufacturer as the Tractor food.
If you buy online you could also look at Horizon Pulsar.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Our golden retriever had a problem and we finally found out she is gluten intolerant. This was all by trial and error.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

My Mastiff had HORRIBLE gas untill we switched him to a raw diet, the raw diet all but totally took his gas away, he still had some from time to time but NOTHING like it was before both in quantity and stench,


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

oh my word, I came here to post the very same problem! my 9 yr. old German shepherd has gas that is truly toxic at this point. (at least in a little house with doors/windows now closed!) I was hoping adding live culture yogurt might help, so that's easiest to try. I raised both dogs on Innova kibble, but my nearest feed store (60 miles away) stopped carrying it. I slowly switched them to Diamond Natural (seemed the least of the evil at Tractor Supply) my husky mix loves it and is fine. shepherd..loves it, but the gas!! raw isn't really an option, as I'm not sure I'd do it all correctly. I often top dress with raw chicken wings and some veggies, as they like it. both are routinely vet checked and in good health (no worms, etc.) no Cosco here. at a loss for a decent food in my area!


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

mamita said:


> oh my word, I came here to post the very same problem! my 9 yr. old German shepherd has gas that is truly toxic at this point. (at least in a little house with doors/windows now closed!) I was hoping adding live culture yogurt might help, so that's easiest to try. I raised both dogs on Innova kibble, but my nearest feed store (60 miles away) stopped carrying it. I slowly switched them to Diamond Natural (seemed the least of the evil at Tractor Supply) my husky mix loves it and is fine. shepherd..loves it, but the gas!! raw isn't really an option, as I'm not sure I'd do it all correctly. I often top dress with raw chicken wings and some veggies, as they like it. both are routinely vet checked and in good health (no worms, etc.) no Cosco here. at a loss for a decent food in my area!


You might try a little pumpkin on top (1-2 Tablespoons) and see if that helps, and/or digestive enzymes. The ones Dr. Mercola sells are pretty good, I think. 
I don't think Diamond Naturals is bad, but if you do think it is the food, other options (at least at our Tractor Supply) are Merrick Cowboy Cookout or Grandma's Pot Pie, Wellness, Blue Buffalo, and Taste of the Wild. Depending on where you live, Victor is a great option. You would probably find that at a feed store.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My son's Pug began having this issue which was followed by a worse one, leakage some years back. We found out that he needed his anal glands expressed, then the gas issue went away immediately. He was eating what our other dogs eat. This is pretty cheap to have done, we paid for him to be groomed back then and for $17, the lady bathed and coiffed him, he was looking quite happy with himself and she included that expressing of the glands in the price! It is about time to have it done again, so next month we need to budget it in, quite a drive to get him there but then I can visit my daughter. This groomer does an awesome job.... He is starting to have that gas issue again. If it so happens that he does need those glands expressed, no dietary change will fix it. Some dogs just need this done and yours just might??


----------



## K9SARGator (Oct 28, 2012)

Different dogs respond to their diets differently. If you are feeding your dog kibble, you can blame the kibble. All the kibble companies make their dog food appeal to what we humans need in our diets, even the high end kibble. Also, remember our dogs are wolves in designer clothing and their guts are made to eat raw anything. My 2 dogs (lab/pit/hound and siberianhusky/GSD) have been on raw for years. Tiny poops, sometimes noisy but rarely sticky gas, pearly white teeth, and wonderful fur. I feed them organ meats (which is what wolves eat for their vitamins), raw chicken with the bone in (yes, they can eat the bone too but only if raw, never cooked), and game bits and pieces my hunter friends bring me (freeze it for a week to kill parasites). They get eggs on the weekend, a generous scoup of Missing Link Dog vitamins (just in case), and organic yogurt periodically. NO, I DO NOT COOK ANY OF IT. 

Kibble slows the digestion processes in the gut by about 1/3 so all that junk stays in there longer. You should not mix feed your dogs as raw which does have bacteria will stay in the gut longer than the gut was designed to harbor it. Either all kibble or all raw.

I do not feed the girls anything off the table. If I am preparing fruit and some falls on the floor, the girls get it. Dogs will actually (just like bears) eat berries. Mine also graze on my lougustrim bushes for some reason and the grass too. 

I would say if you want to see if makes a difference in the gas problem, feed your dog (s) raw for 2 weeks. I give the girls organ meat (livers, kidneys, whatever the butcher has that day) in the morning (1% or 2% of the dog's ideal body weight) and the smaller one gets the drum stick and the bigger one the thigh from chicken that I get in 10 lb bags at Save A Lot. Yes, the dogs can eat it frozen or spoiled -- just like wolves would. 

Check out the Raw Diet websites. I am not the only one that won't feed their dogs anything from the dog food companies. Who do you think pays for lots of the costs of vet school? Don't be surprised if your vet's jaw hits the floor and the vet techs tell you the dogs will get salmonella. Kibble companies won't make any money off you feeding your dogs raw. No, I don't buy BARF at the pet store as it has lots of fruits and veggies, grains, and other filler that is designed to attract us since we need that stuff.

Regards!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

First off, clear for worms and bad teeth, then try yogurt. Sounds like a young dog, so the teeth should probably be ok.

If THAT doesn't work, change to a fish based food...Wellness makes one, so does California Natural and several others.

Mon


----------



## pairadice (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a dog that had the same trouble. His stool was a bit loose too. I already was feeding a premium food without corn, wheat, soy, perservatives etc. While carving the turkey at Thanksgiving a piece of meat fell on the floor and the next day he had diarhea (sp?). I said "aha" and switched him to a poultry free formula and problem was solved. No more loose stools or gas.


----------

